

NYT.com: 'incredibly surprising' growth in unique users despite paywall - tilt
http://www.journalism.co.uk/news/nyt-com--incredibly-surprising-growth-in-unique-users/s2/a546362/

======
eggoa
So about 2% of users are getting around the paywall by making themselves
appear as multiple users. Great job increasing unique users, NYT!

